# تفاصيل معمارية متنوعة بصيغة dwg وبالعربي



## s4m (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

اردت المشاركة ببعض التفاصيل المعمارية المختلفة (أبواب ,شبابيك, المنيوم,...الخ)
مع العلم ان التفاصيل مكتوب عليها بالعربي وسوف اضيف في المرفقات ملف خطوط اوتوكاد 
عربي ومجربها علي اوتوكاد 2010





هذا حو رابط ملفات التفاصيل علي سيرفر Mediafire

http://www.mediafire.com/?rgew5i4t1mk


----------



## mohamed2009 (2 فبراير 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## al araby 82 (2 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## s4m (2 فبراير 2010)

شكرا عاي مروركم وربنا يزيد الجميع في حسناته ان شاء الله


----------



## bahjt (5 مارس 2010)

thank u my brother


----------



## s4m (25 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي مروركم


----------



## أبو جمعة (3 أبريل 2010)

جعل الله هذه الأعمال في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## كروم (12 أبريل 2010)

مشكور و ما قصرت

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العمارة ام الفنون (16 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## archjamal (17 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك وصلح من حولك لك


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (17 سبتمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أحمد هنون (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (25 سبتمبر 2010)

عمل مفيد ..مشكور..


----------



## shrek (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك


----------



## ناادية (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

جزاااك الله خير


----------



## مهندس معتمد (27 ديسمبر 2010)

تسلم بارك الله فيك


----------



## Abu Hammad (27 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## صقر الهندسه (4 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## cadviz (6 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا إن شاء الله...
إن شاء الله ننتفع منها


----------



## المميز 888 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجعل لك في كل خطوه تخطيها في الدنيا حسنه ويسعدك يا رب ويبعد عنك الاحزان ويجعل ايامك كلها افراح :56:


----------



## ahmed_sobhy_ashor (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohamed eldow (26 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed eldow (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## الهادي الرحيمة (24 أبريل 2012)

ششششششششششششششششككككككككككككررررررررررررااا الله يخليك ويوفقك انت رائع


----------



## engineer1999 (1 مايو 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elufok (12 يناير 2013)

شكرا علي مجهودك و لكن الرابط تمت ازالته برجاء اعادة رفع الملف مجددا و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد 977 (12 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## m.w.a (13 يناير 2013)

*Thanks*


----------



## ArchF (13 يناير 2013)

شكرا اخوي بس ياليت تتأكد من الرابط لانه محذوف
او ياليت احد من اللي نزلوه يرجع ينزله
محتاجين له بسررررعة


----------



## ميدو السيد (18 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.ترانيمتنال (21 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك s4m


----------



## socar (13 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## radfan1004 (16 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك بارك الله فيك


----------



## hayetarchi (7 يونيو 2013)

thnks


----------



## هيتمان (11 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

ايه الالوان دي..


----------



## eslam gmal (11 يونيو 2013)

بس لنكات جيده


----------



## ahmed_assem_gouda (17 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## mosafer bla 3nwan (18 يونيو 2013)

مشكوووور جدا و الله يوفقك


----------



## محمد رياض المتولى (2 يوليو 2013)

كل ما أفتح لينك فى أى موضوع يقولى ان اللينك تم حذفة ... فيه حل للمشكلة دى؟


----------



## shadow designer (5 يوليو 2013)

بورك فيك


----------



## مبارك الصلاحي (13 يوليو 2013)

ياباشا الملف المرفق الاوتوكاد ما اشتغل شيء اعتقد انه مايفتح الا بختصار عن طريق النت لان الحجم صغير جدا ب4kb واكبر واصغر !!!


----------



## royal sword (15 يوليو 2013)

رائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## agent0071001 (19 يوليو 2013)

جميل


----------



## أسامة عبدالراضى (14 مايو 2014)

عفوا لكن الرابط غير صالح ارجو تجديده


----------



## okm (14 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## arch.jehad (29 يونيو 2014)

الملف محذوف يرجى تجديد الرابط ؟:82:


----------



## فائز ابوزيد (31 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حسام_احمد (6 أكتوبر 2014)

الرابط مش شغال


----------

